# Help @ 40 yards



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

20 and 30 yards I am dialed in shooting tight groups, once i get out to 40 yards I am shaking like a leaf and can't shoot a group at all. I need some pointers... i dont know if I am straining to see the dot or what but I can not keep it together. I know its not the distance because I am shooting a good group at 50 yards. Any advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Multiple pin sight? I had to change up the pins because I found I shoot much better with the green pin at forty than the red pin. At twenty it doesn’t seem to matter what color I’m using.

Just an idea.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The pin color can def. make you forget how to shoot, fatigue is another factor. However, check your form including your stance, grip and if your draw elbow is inline with your arrow.









Your grip should look like this. Remember everything seems to be exaggerated at distance. Trust your pin float. My problem is 40 for one bow is difficult while 50 is fine, similar to your experience. Second bow the yips started at 30 yards, both issues are with same color pin, coincidence, I think not. I also do not think a pin change alone will have either of us shooting like John Dudley or Levi.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

jatc said:


> Multiple pin sight? I had to change up the pins because I found I shoot much better with the green pin at forty than the red pin. At twenty it doesn’t seem to matter what color I’m using.
> 
> Just an idea.


Yes multi pin but its one of those fixed sites where you adjust for 20 and the rest fall into place so im no sure they can be removed


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

If your good at short range, shoot 60 yds for a few sessions and then move in to 40. Keep your grip light.
When I had good vision I would practice 80&90 yds. Moving closer was easy then.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

If ya can get groups 20, 30 & 50 then it's a head game I would say... Try 40 1st shots next time.

How far are your shots in the woods ? Mine are all under 30 and most under 20 really. But I do practice out to 60 & can shoot fairly well "most" days. Farthest I'll attempt at a living creature is 40 at most. Brother and I were shooting at 100 other day just for fun of it..


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

huntmichigan said:


> Yes multi pin but its one of those fixed sites where you adjust for 20 and the rest fall into place so im no sure they can be removed


Be the 40 pin maybe then ? Not sure sight you speak of.


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting shooting at 60 or 70...flaws in technique will amplify and a pattern should form. Correct and strive for pie plate group at 60....then move back to 40.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

jatc said:


> Multiple pin sight? I had to change up the pins because I found I shoot much better with the green pin at forty than the red pin. At twenty it doesn’t seem to matter what color I’m using.
> 
> Just an idea.


Same no red


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

huntmichigan said:


> Yes multi pin but its one of those fixed sites where you adjust for 20 and the rest fall into place so im no sure they can be removed


What's the name of the sight or post pic. Fall into place, meaning you can't compensate for arrow wt or poundage? 



huntmichigan said:


> i dont know if I am straining to see the dot or what


How many pins/what colors.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I agree with @snortwheez, it's a head game! Sometimes target panic can creep in when you are not confident. You probably had a bad arrow at 40 that messed with your mind. 
Try holding under with your 50 yard pin, or holding over with your 30, and be *sure *of your follow-through.
<----<<<


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> I agree with @snortwheez, it's a head game! Sometimes target panic can creep in when you are not confident. You probably had a bad arrow at 40 that messed with your mind.
> Try holding under with your 50 yard pin, or holding over with your 30, and be *sure *of your follow-through.
> <----<<<


That’s good advice! I’ve dealt with some target panic issues in the past. Cost me a buck at 35 yards last year in fact. This year I went back to the basics of my routine and mechanics and so far so good.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Archery is a "let it happen" event but most of us have a "make it happen" mentality. I struggled yesterday evening to be consistent and it just wasn't happening. Took inventory of my shot process on my last end and low and behold I can still shoot a bow well. I will add one additional caveat and that is if you have a bow with limb stops you can actually pull too hard into that back wall. That was part of my issue as was not swinging my draw elbow behind my head a bit more, no didn't need to change any setting or DL, just use the proper form and good things will happen.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is my sight


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Screw with your head and shoot at 35 and 45 yards, see if that makes any difference. If so tell yourself stop being so silly! lol does the number 40 affect you anywhere else in life or just archery? Are you grouping anything consistent either windage or elevation or are your 40 yard shots all over the board but 50 yards are good grouping? Are your arrows the proper spine maybe having some archers paradox coincidentally lining up at that specific distance? Try using some different arrows or a different brand if available. Are you using broadheads or field points? some broadheads just dont fly well with certain arrows Ive had to tune them by swapping out different BH on different arrows and then some arrows just dont fly the same as others. I number all my arrows and track any that fly off intended target and those do not come hunting with me.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

"Don't know if you are straining to see the dot or what" but shoot good at 30 & 50 yds. If the red dot is 40 perhaps eliminate and go without 60 yd pin.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Pins look kind of far apart to me. Most sights give you adjustments on the individual pins. 
Older bow? 
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Why are you shaking?
Where are you hitting at 40?

If your pin color is messing with you , it should show in a left or right hit. Left from covering the target more , right for standing off it. If your eye is arguing , you'll be swinging left right. That is not shaking , but a left right wobble.

As a 2 cent coach , I'd have you take one shot at fifty .
Then one at forty. (As Snortwheeze suggested).

Break your routine in case fatigue is a factor.
One shot at forty first the next time you shoot.
One shot at forty the next time to start.
One shot each session start.
Same with any range you fight.

You want first shot on the mark. Not the second or third. This after you are conditioned and have been shooting in the daysprior to where changes in muscle and eye ect. are not changing things from last year.

Why you shake is the question. 
Too much draw weight? A mental block? Self imposed target panic? Sight pin color (as also mentioned prior) creating subconscious doubt?

Release. Release hand and shoulder. Form. All can factor.
Rear of string steers sights. Raising or lowering head or changing nose position arguing with a pin can mess things up.
Be sure your anchor is consistent. Relax on release the same each shot.
40 is just a target. Same as any other.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Well? In your head? The sight? You turned 40 yesterday and shooting better now? (if you're good to 30 you're in pretty good shape imo)


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Got nothing sorry. Not sure how you can shoot good at 20, 30 and 50 but not 40. Practice 40 more is all I can say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

One,stop shooting for groups one shot per pin. Second,check your 40 for a loose pin.. try that and get back to us..


----------

